# Plug-ins Netscape



## Toz (12 Mai 2000)

Dans mes plug ins netscape, j'ai 3 plug-in real:
RealPlayer plugin
RealPlayer G2 plugin
RealPlayerG2 classes.zip
Ce dernier a une icone "Netscape". Quand on double clique dessus, un dossier se crée avec les fichiers suivants:
RAObserver.class
RAPlayer.class
RMObserver.class
Alors:
Dans les deux realplayer plugin, n'y en a t'il pas un innutile?
Faut-il laisser "RealPlayerG2 classes.zip" tel quel dans les Plug- Ins ou bien le dézipper?
Merci les copains.
Alexandre


----------

